# FritzBox 5050 ohne DSL nutzen?



## MC-René (30. November 2006)

Hallo!

Habe derzeit DSL6000; da ich demnächst umziehen werde und am neuen Wohnort erstmal (aufgrund mangelder Ports) kein DSL zur Verfügung steht , habe ich für das neue Zuhause ISDN bestellt...

Nun meine Frage:
Kann ich die FritzBox FON (5050), einfach an ISDN anschliessen obwohl kein DSL dort verfügbar ist...? Und dann auch alle Festnetz-Telefonie-Merkmale nutzen?
Wie kann ich einen Internetzugang realisieren? (Einfach ISDN-Karte+Kabel an den 2. NTBA-Anschluss? Weil die Box kann wohl nur PPPoE!)   



Vielen Dank und viele Grüße  
MC


----------



## Dr Dau (30. November 2006)

Hallo!


MC-René hat gesagt.:


> Wie kann ich einen Internetzugang realisieren? (Einfach ISDN-Karte+Kabel an den 2. NTBA-Anschluss? Weil die Box kann wohl nur PPPoE!)


Korrekt..... und dann noch einen ISP suchen der Internet via ISDN anbietet und dafür eine DFÜ-Verbindung einrichten.
Du wirst aber kaum noch einen ISP mit Flatrate finden..... kannst Dich ja mal auf Onlinekosten.de umsehen und die Preise vergleichen.
Wenn es nicht absehbar ist wann Du DSL bekommen kannst, würde ich einen Tarif mit Vertragsbindung wählen (dann hast Du meist zumindest Freiminuten).
Bedenke aber dass Kanalbündelung (sofern angeboten) auch die doppelten Kosten verursacht, bzw. sich die Freiminuten halbieren.
Eine Anfrage beim ISP nach einer Alternative, bis DSL bei Dir verfügbar ist, kann aber auch nicht schaden.

Die FritzBox sollte soweit funktionieren (bis auf DSL und ggf. VoIP).
Je nachdem ob und wie die FritzBox für VoIP eingerichtet ist, könnte es aber sein dass Du Einstellungen ändern musst.
Aber warum ziehst Du das DSL-Kabel nicht einfach raus und guckst was passiert? 

Gruss Dr Dau

[edit]
Was mir gerade durch den Kopf geht.....
Kannst Du Kabel-TV bekommen?
Dann könntest Du auch mal über einen Internetzugang via Kabel-TV als Alternative zu DSL nachdenken.
Auf jedenfall ist es schneller als wie mit ISDN..... und Du hast eine Flatrate.
Mehr dazu bei Kabeldeutschland
[/edit]


----------

